# Word of the Day: Poppysmic



## debodun

Poppysmic (noun) - the noise produced by smacking the lips together. It comes from the Latin poppysma. Romans used the original for a kind of lip-smacking, clucking noise that signified satisfaction and approval. A good meal might make some people have poppysmic.


----------



## Aunt Marg

One night I awoke to the poppysmic sounds coming from a sound-asleep hubby, who apparently was dreaming of eating something delicious.


----------



## Phoenix

Aunt Marg said:


> One night I awoke to the poppysmic sounds coming from a sound-asleep hubby, who apparently was dreaming of eating something delicious.


Maybe he was dreaming about you and how delicious he considers you to be.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Phoenix said:


> Maybe he was dreaming about you and how delicious he considers you to be.


ROFLMAO!

You may be right... maybe he was nibbling on my toes.


----------



## Phoenix

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> You may be right... maybe he was nibbling on my toes.


So he has a toe fetish?


----------



## Aunt Marg

Phoenix said:


> So he has a toe fetish?


No stinky toes for dear husband! LOL!


----------



## Sliverfox

When reading  novels about the Amish folks it seems that poppysmic is their way of  telling cook that meal is  good.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Phoenix

Aunt Marg said:


> No stinky toes for dear husband! LOL!


If they are stinky, aloe vera gel applied after the shower takes care of that.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Phoenix said:


> If they are stinky, aloe vera gel applied after the shower takes care of that.


Wow! Great tip, Phoenix! Thank you for it!

I feel blessed that I don't develop yucky foot odour and such.


----------



## Phoenix

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow! Great tip, Phoenix! Thank you for it!
> 
> I feel blessed that I don't develop yucky foot odour and such.


My feet never smelled bad, but I have noticed that if my shoes get wet, the toes can become yucky smelling and the odor would stay in the shoes.  I stopped that by applying aloe vera around and to the toes.  It flat out stopped the odor.  Once that happened I decided to use it in the arm pits.  It works there too.  It doesn't take much.  Ultimately I found a deodorant that is made from aloe vera.  It's wonderful.  No sweating either.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Phoenix said:


> My feet never smelled bad, but I have noticed that if my shoes get wet, the toes can become yucky smelling and the odor would stay in the shoes.  I stopped that by applying aloe vera around and to the toes.  It flat out stopped the odor.  Once that happened I decided to use it in the arm pits.  It works there too.  It doesn't take much.  Ultimately I found a deodorant that is made from aloe vera.  It's wonderful.  No sweating either.


I'm anal when it comes to changing my socks regularly... once, sometimes twice daily isn't unheard of for me over the course of the summer months, and always washing my feet immediately after wearing sandals.

Interesting about the aloe vera working on any/all body odour. I always knew it was a good thing.


----------



## Phoenix

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm anal when it comes to changing my socks regularly... once, sometimes twice daily isn't unheard of for me over the course of the summer months, and always washing my feet immediately after wearing sandals.
> 
> Interesting about the aloe vera working on any/all body odour. I always knew it was a good thing.


You must like to do laundry.  I can't remember why I tried it in the first place.  I get as pure a gel as I can find.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Phoenix said:


> *You must like to do laundry*.  I can't remember why I tried it in the first place.  I get as pure a gel as I can find.


LOL!

Nothing could be further from the truth, but both dear husband and I have problematic skin (extremely oily), so bath towels, facecloths, shirts and tops, make up a majority of the laundry in our home, so a few extra pairs of socks doesn't equate to being a stumbling-block for me.


----------



## Phoenix

Aunt Marg said:


> LOL!
> 
> Nothing could be further from the truth, but both dear husband and I have problematic skin (extremely oily), so bath towels, facecloths, shirts and tops, make up a majority of the laundry in our home, so a few extra pairs of socks doesn't equate to being a stumbling-block for me.


Well, at least with oily skin the look of age does not set on as quickly.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Phoenix said:


> Well, at least with oily skin the look of age does not set on as quickly.


That it does. I count my blessings for it, though I went through times believing it was a curse.


----------

